

Show HN: Try to Pass FizzBuzz From Your Browser - choxi
http://www.trybloc.com/courses/fizz-buzz?foo=bar

======
choxi
Jeff Atwood's article on FizzBuzz:
[http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2007/02/why-cant-
programmer...](http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2007/02/why-cant-programmers-
program.html)

------
bsmith12
I think FizzBuzz is complete bullshit, I find it very hard to believe most
programmer's can't solve this.

------
orangesoda312
this is awesome! can't believe most programmer's can't pass this

